# 0w-30 dexos 2 ?



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone running it? If so, please relate which brand and your experiences (or non-experience).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

whats your winter temps?

im -40 all the time,coldest -51 car starts perfect everytime with the 5w30 regardless of being plugged in

just gonna wildly assuming the 0w30 costs more, not seeing a benefit


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

-20F. Would imagine 0W-30 to be a bit more expensive as well. Other than an extra 5-10%(estimated) and some homework like this, is there an overt down side to doing as well as one can?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres zero downside other than price.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you got the the oilpan heater?


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Not sure about a pan heater. Car came with the factory window sticker in the glove box. What option/package included that? 

Garage is kept at ~45F but work parking is outside and without access to electricity.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pavulon said:


> Not sure about a pan heater. Car came with the factory window sticker in the glove box. What option/package included that?
> 
> Garage is kept at ~45F but work parking is outside and without access to electricity.


its separate,~$100 option

open your hood, look for electrical cord wrapped up near the shock tower passenger side

it DOES help, the oil on the dipstick is warm when its plugged in vs not plugged in...but the cord was recalled, and they didnt have any so there was a long delay getting it fixed, i just plain didnt plug it in for those months, car started normal after being parked 12hrs up to -40


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

Looked at the window sticker. No pan heater listed. Can it be retrofitted without too much trouble?

Are your temps quoted in Centigrade or Fahrenheit?

edit: I now see -40F = -40C. That's really cold!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

someone else wanted to that post purchase, there were 2 part numbers involved...roughly $200

dunno if they went thru with it or not


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

So far, I've not been able to ID a 0w-30 Dexos2 oil for sale in the US. :angry:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pavulon said:


> So far, I've not been able to ID a 0w-30 Dexos2 oil for sale in the US. :angry:


doesnt need to be dexos2

if it meets acea 3, youre allowed to use....in your owners manual.

google 0w30 acea 3....one result https://www.amazon.com/Mobil-121218-0W-30-ESP-Motor/dp/B00OKK7YEQ


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

There is hardly 5w-30 dexos 2 for sale in the US. You are asking for two much with 0w-30.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> There is hardly 5w-30 dexos 2 for sale in the US. You are asking for two much with 0w-30.


Maybe so. I guess, I'll have to settle for ACEA 3.


Just read that VW has formally pulled the plug on TDI sales in the US so that only leaves Cruze for diesel cars here. That won't help my cause.

Predictably, Volkswagen Is Abandoning Diesels in the U.S.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

I run exactly 5w30 dexos 2 on my deisel engine and I think it outperforms most "quality" rated oils at least here in EU. But I second that any oil that meets requirements is fine to use.


----------

